# New Seiko Alpinist 6r15



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

It has been back to work for me today and so with a touch of post Christmas/New Year depression, (and my chair a little further back from the desk than I seemed to remember), I got stuck into the email and other work stuff that had the "pause" button pressed on it on the Friday before Christmas. To brighten the day a little I've been wearing my latest addition, a Seiko SARB013 Alpinist. Based on the increasingly well respected 6R15B movement this is one of three models to revive the automatic Alpinist watch last seen in the 90's, (I believe). The recent incarnations of this watch have been Ti, (I'm not a huge fan to be honest), with a quartz perpetual calendar movement. This one is obviously auto, steel cased with sapphire on the front and a steel back, with 200m water resistance. The dial is a true "champagne" colour and I particularly like the way the hands have been sized to indicate the respective dial markings. Its circa 40mm incl crown and as been said here recently by Gary, (Agent Orange), offers indecently good value for money at the price point, with fit and finish easily in a division or two above. It comes on a very nice quality "oyster style" bracelet that would fit maybe an 8" wrist max, (these are Japan market watches), the only major demerit being a smallish clasp with limited amount of fine adjustment. From the outset though, I'd planned on wearing this watch on leather and can whole heartedly recommend the "1395" padded alligator stocked by our host and seen in the pictures below. So far the watch has settled down to about +2 per day although it can be pulled back overnight by resting it crown down. Its therefore pretty well bang on after about a week of constant daily wear. This seems typical of watches fitted with this movement, (this is my third), I've not heard of any that don't perform well within Chronometer specification. I'll try and take some better pictures and stick them up soon, but heres a couple of Q&D to give you an idea.



















If you've ever wondered about these watches, I'd really reccommend going for it. I've got a couple of others from the Spirit range and they are great. I'd be massively surprised if you didn't love it!

Best wishes for the New Year Gents,

Richard


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

r1ch said:


> It has been back to work for me today and so with a touch of post Christmas/New Year depression, (and my chair a little further back from the desk than I seemed to remember), I got stuck into the email and other work stuff that had the "pause" button pressed on it on the Friday before Christmas. To brighten the day a little I've been wearing my latest addition, a Seiko SARB013 Alpinist. Based on the increasingly well respected 6R15B movement this is one of three models to revive the automatic Alpinist watch last seen in the 90's, (I believe). The recent incarnations of this watch have been Ti, (I'm not a huge fan to be honest), with a quartz perpetual calendar movement. This one is obviously auto, steel cased with sapphire on the front and a steel back, with 200m water resistance. The dial is a true "champagne" colour and I particularly like the way the hands have been sized to indicate the respective dial markings. Its circa 40mm incl crown and as been said here recently by Gary, (Agent Orange), offers indecently good value for money at the price point, with fit and finish easily in a division or two above. It comes on a very nice quality "oyster style" bracelet that would fit maybe an 8" wrist max, (these are Japan market watches), the only major demerit being a smallish clasp with limited amount of fine adjustment. From the outset though, I'd planned on wearing this watch on leather and can whole heartedly recommend the "1395" padded alligator stocked by our host and seen in the pictures below. So far the watch has settled down to about +2 per day although it can be pulled back overnight by resting it crown down. Its therefore pretty well bang on after about a week of constant daily wear. This seems typical of watches fitted with this movement, (this is my third), I've not heard of any that don't perform well within Chronometer specification. I'll try and take some better pictures and stick them up soon, but heres a couple of Q&D to give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richard,

That is definitely one of the nicest looking watches I've seen in some time.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice looking watch there, I have been looking closely at these as well although the one thing that puts me off is the pointless (to me!) compass gradations. They certainly seem to be gaining a lot of brownie points (no pun intended) all over.

I like GMT watches but the GMT version of the Alpinist seems a little fussy on the dial to me........so will probably go for the Seiko RC spirit of some kind.

I am certainly looking forward to "holding" one of these higher end Seikos, it would appear they are above thier station, damn upstarts!









Best regards David


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

very nice watch..... where d'you get one?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like that Rich


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I've been looking at the green dialed version of that one, very retro and very nice IMO. The green one walks the fine line between tasteful and tacky, and I can't really decide which side it falls on, which I think is why I like it so much. I saw it on a site which Gary suggested I try for a Seiko Spirit, the trouble is I can't make up my mind which one to get now, the site prices in USD so they are both extremely well priced at the moment.

Congratulations on the new purchase.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

fast but dim said:


> very nice watch..... where d'you get one?


I can't PM you the details. I think this is probably due to the 50 post rule. If you have an email address I'll drop you a line.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> I've been looking at the green dialed version of that one, very retro and very nice IMO. The green one walks the fine line between tasteful and tacky, and I can't really decide which side it falls on, which I think is why I like it so much. I saw it on a site which Gary suggested I try for a Seiko Spirit, the trouble is I can't make up my mind which one to get now, the site prices in USD so they are both extremely well priced at the moment.
> 
> Congratulations on the new purchase.












I've got the green one and I think it's great







(Wrist shot below.)

I'm not sure about the dark brown croc strap though and might change it for something else. Any suggestions?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Ricster said:


> I've got the green one and I think it's great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You rotten sod, why did you have to post a photo just when I'd managed to supress my watch aquisition urges? Fortunately the dealer I've been looking at is on holiday until mid January so there may still be hope for my bank account, if I remember to keep taking the medicine.

I like it on the supplied strap, although I think it's on a buckle? I'd just put a deployment clasp on it ........and enjoy

Now, where's that bottle of Prozac....


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

r1ch said:


> fast but dim said:
> 
> 
> > very nice watch..... where d'you get one?
> ...


thanks: my email is ianball999(at)gmail dot com..


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

EMAIL recieved, thanks. would pm you, but haven't got enough posts.


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

yet. lol.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

potz said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice looking watch there, I have been looking closely at these as well although the one thing that puts me off is the pointless (to me!) compass gradations. They certainly seem to be gaining a lot of brownie points (no pun intended) all over.
> ...


One of these....I have both the Black face and the White and love both of them, the White face version looks nice for evening wear I think, the Black face is more a "working" watch.



















Go on.you know you want to!









Best regards David


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

I like the new Alpinist!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

potz said:


> Talking of which ... can anyone suggest a GMT watch with an auto movement, separately settable GMT hand at a decent price, ie. well below that of a Rolex GMT Master.


How about one of these...


----------

